# Where can I get these Binoculars for Viewing the Ryder Cup



## Oakie (Sep 18, 2006)

Im going to the Ryder Cup in a few days. I was wondering can anyone tell me what these binoculars are known as and where can i purchase them ?

http://www.golfforum.com/attachment....1&d=1158584981


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

If you are talking about the periscope binoculars (I couldn't get your link to work), you should be able to purchase them there from one of the tent vendors. I remember seeing them for sale at the British Open.


----------

